# Snake Ranch 20/20 is up



## stiffler (Sep 11, 2009)

and running. Some very cheap prices on BHP's, Albinos me thinks.
http://www.srsrk.com.au/pages/pricelist.htm
im first on the list for a female WA Woma.


----------



## Londos1990 (Sep 11, 2009)

yer the BHP prices i thought were amazing definitely some bargains there


----------



## MrKite (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmmmmm.. A pair of olives or a pair of BHP's...I can't decide.


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 11, 2009)

they are missing a few pythons anyone know why?


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Sep 11, 2009)

olives look a good buy


----------



## webcol (Sep 11, 2009)

Going to get a Woma! Putting my deposit in tomorrow


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 12, 2009)

anyone know whats happening with the other pythons eg. jungles and diamonds?


----------



## Goulburn_herper (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone know when the cu off is for getting ya order in???


----------



## wranga (Sep 12, 2009)

they slashed the price on bhp's. hope they dont turnout like their albino olives last year


----------



## GTsteve (Sep 13, 2009)

What happened last year? I'm thinking about purchasing snakes 2 & 3 through this offer...


----------



## greeny1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Are these next years hatchlings?


----------



## nonamesleft (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah please explain about last year? I'M looking at those Bhp's!


----------



## zulu (Sep 13, 2009)

*re Snake*

The bhps are priced to sell as are the WA womas which are good quality,couldnt get too excited about the rest on offer,albino olive sounds good but there is no price yet


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 14, 2009)

they do this to me all the time...first off they would never give me an up to date price list so i joined again and now they wont show me the specific hatchies being sold??im just gunna stop bothering with them(more snakes for yous guys)


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 14, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> they do this to me all the time...first off they would never give me an up to date price list so i joined again and now they wont show me the specific hatchies being sold??im just gunna stop bothering with them(more snakes for yous guys)


 
They haven't hatched yet, that's why they can't show them. It's a pre-sale, so once they've hatched & have a good feeding/shedding history, you'll get to see what's available. I got a male Bredli in last year's 20/20, put the deposit down in Oct 08, didn't see hatchy pics till early 09.


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 14, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> They haven't hatched yet, that's why they can't show them. It's a pre-sale, so once they've hatched & have a good feeding/shedding history, you'll get to see what's available. I got a male Bredli in last year's 20/20, put the deposit down in Oct 08, didn't see hatchy pics till early 09.


ahh i see..did you get to choose the snake or was it like this one is yours?coz i would imagine everyone chasing after certain hatchies(first in first pick?)


----------



## jeremy_88 (Sep 14, 2009)

Is there any idea if they are going to have chondros this year?


----------



## PSimmo (Sep 14, 2009)

My understanding of it is (after speaking to Marlyn) that they will send you 3 pics to choose from once they have hatched..
The best ones will go in order of where you are on the list...so the earlier you placed you order the better the animal.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 14, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> ahh i see..did you get to choose the snake or was it like this one is yours?coz i would imagine everyone chasing after certain hatchies(first in first pick?)


 
Yeah I was sent a selection of hatchy pics to choose from. They usually send the first pics to the people who were first in with a deposit.


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 14, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Yeah I was sent a selection of hatchy pics to choose from. They usually send the first pics to the people who were first in with a deposit.


 thanks for clearing that up...il definately wait til next one now as im sure all the decent ones will be gone(too late)


----------



## JasonL (Sep 14, 2009)

Would be much better if you got pics of the parents, hatchies change so much, esp BHP's, Antaresia and Womas.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 14, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Would be much better if you got pics of the parents, hatchies change so much, esp BHP's, Antaresia and Womas.


 
So true. When I was sent the Bredli hatchy pics, it was a choice of a brown one, another brown one, or a 3rd brown one. He's coloured up nicely since, so I chose well. I was mainly choosing for markings rather than the colour.


----------



## No-two (Sep 14, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Would be much better if you got pics of the parents, hatchies change so much, esp BHP's, Antaresia and Womas.


 
I seen pictures or the parents of the things I bought, but had to ask.


----------



## kupper (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll remember that before final payment , guys if you check the price list there is a expected hatch and dispatch date there


----------



## JasonL (Sep 14, 2009)

No-two said:


> I seen pictures or the parents of the things I bought, but had to ask.



Do you think you would be able to have the chance to pick from various parings? before you purchased?
My only grief with these commercial operators is they should have pictures of the various parings. Whenever I buy something, my first and main concern is what the parents look like, not how speccy the individual is. I like to know whence it has come from, some large distributors out source whole clutches to fill orders, and there are numerous problems with this, not just the gamble of what it's going to look like either.


----------



## squishi (Sep 14, 2009)

i sent mine away this morning to get a pair of spotteds just waiting for paypal address so i can pay deposit


----------



## webcol (Sep 14, 2009)

PSimmo said:


> My understanding of it is (after speaking to Marlyn) that they will send you 3 pics to choose from once they have hatched..
> The best ones will go in order of where you are on the list...so the earlier you placed you order the better the animal.



Last season i placed an order for 2 spotteds around oct/ nov. When it was my turn for pictures, they sent me about 5 to 6 pictures per sex.


----------



## Pines (Sep 14, 2009)

The same for me. Got a pair of wheatbelts last season, got about 6 pic's to choose from for both sex's. Very happy with what I got

Pines


----------



## Vixen (Sep 14, 2009)

No-two said:


> I seen pictures or the parents of the things I bought, but had to ask.



Your lucky, i've lost track of how many times ive asked for parent pictures of my blonde pair! They always say they will get back to me and its been over a year, so ive given up. :lol:

I realise they're very busy but taking over a year? If they didn't want to get photo's they should just say no sorry were too busy, not leave me hanging!


----------



## coz666 (Sep 14, 2009)

hmm , black bluey


----------



## Britty (Sep 14, 2009)

Black Blue Tongues are awesome i already have one.

I just put in a order for the Albino Darwin pair and a Albino Blue Tongue (bluey isnt on 20/20 list though)

So excited.......


----------



## miss2 (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah, i was wondering that..... how come the albino blueys are not on the list


----------



## Britty (Sep 14, 2009)

I am not exactly sure why they are not on the list. But i did enquire about them about 3 months ago and they said they would keep me posted and i got an email last week asking if i still wanted one and that they were not putting them on there 20/20 only the black ones would be on there.


----------



## squishi (Sep 14, 2009)

hehe my deposit is made i am so gonna need a bigger house if i keep buying.


----------



## Britty (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah i know that feeling i just moved all my reptiles out into a large shed and now that is full... so looks like i will be filling up the house again....


----------



## Wildcall (Sep 14, 2009)

Just put an order in for an Albino Carpet!!!! Cant Wait....


----------



## greeny1 (Sep 14, 2009)

You think you've got a problem with room for reptiles. Over half of mine are in my bedroom and the rest spread out all over the place. I want to get a pair of womas from snake ranch too.



And there's two cages missing aswell!


----------



## Gnome73 (Sep 14, 2009)

l noticed they updated the list to day they add


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*NOTE*: The Albino Darwin hatchlings that we are offering are a cross between the ‘White Phoenix’ and the ‘Blondie’ bloodlines[/FONT]


----------



## billiemay (Sep 21, 2009)

Just put my order in for my first pair of tanami womas  The Black blueys are amazing! Are they the only people that breed them?


----------



## taylor111 (Sep 21, 2009)

i put in an order and put down my deposit 2 days ago , still havnt hered from them


----------



## Midol (Sep 21, 2009)

Taylor - they took 4-5 days to process mine. They email you a receipt/invoice.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 21, 2009)

i am gobsmacked at how many people have that much money to throw down on snakes. 
a pair of albino darwins is nearly ten grand, thats a hell of a lot of money 'spare'.
Anyway i like this system, it puts you a dibs on a snake, but you dont need to pay for it all for a few months.


----------



## scout (Oct 8, 2009)

Just to clear things up..First in first served, does not mean that the first people to put deposit on gets the pick of the clutch. It means that they get a pick, usually a choice of 3, 6 if ordering a pair, of the first ones feeding sufficently, so it is totally luck of the draw. I have delt with Marilyn on more than one occasion and they are totally proffessional, would recommend them whole heartedly. I have put my order in for a pair of wheatbelts and an albino darwin. By ordering them this way I can buget and save to get what I want. Not missing out if Icome across something when I dont have the cash on me.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

already deposited & starting paying off my woma...  how do you know your first it says they wont disclose that information with buyers,


----------



## Freemason2250 (Oct 8, 2009)

No offense to people on the snake ranch bandwagon but is it just me who thinks we should be supporting local breeders?


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 8, 2009)

Seems like every man and his dog are gunna have albino darwins once this season is over...


----------



## adelherper (Oct 8, 2009)

anyone have anyidae how much albino olives will go for?


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

just because you place your order first doesn mean you get the best hatchling... if you read this properly you'd know that : 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]" However, please note that the notion of ‘first-in-first-served’ in instance does not imply that those who place their order first will be able to choose their hatchlings from the entire inventory of available hatchlings. Although they will be given the first opportunity to choose their hatchlings from a limited selection of photographs of alternatives, this selection will be random, and no more weighted in any aesthetic sense, than the selection that will be offered to all other participants in the program. What we will try to do is to provide representations of hatchlings from more than one clutch/litter, and to include as much of a variation in represented colouration as possible. "[/FONT]


----------



## zulu (Oct 8, 2009)

*re Snake*



Freemason2250 said:


> No offense to people on the snake ranch bandwagon but is it just me who thinks we should be supporting local breeders?



Snake Ranch are local breeders the way i see it ...just on a bigger scale,they employ people in the state i live and that cant be a bad thing,sure they are competition for me with some species but they do species of certain reptiles at a price and quality i cant ignore when i way things up,each has there own,i may find a certain thing appealing at southern X,rogers reptiles or a small breeder anywhere.
Just how it goes,i shop at woolworths and aldi,then ile get things at smaller stores etc,thats the way the ball bounces,ime not going to miss the specials at woolworths,variety makes shopping better in the longrun.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 8, 2009)

Gotta agree with Zulu here. 

Also places like SR can offer animals that aren't necessarily easily found from other breeders, albino olives, melanistic blueys, & roughies (although roughies are around a bit more lately) for example.

My first two snakes came from SR & I couldn't be happier with them. I've since bought other animals from a "non-commercial" (for want of a better phrase) breeder. Later this year I intend to get unrelated Womas, one from an interstate breeder, the other local to me.

I think the main thing with the "Snake Ranch bandwagon" is that their 20/20 deal offers genuinely well priced animals so why not take advantage of it?


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 8, 2009)

billiemay said:


> The Black blueys are amazing! Are they the only people that breed them?



I think I might be in luck this season, my girl has been mated and is now eating like a champion. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive nothing but nice things to say about the Ranch,very happy with my purchase and ive had no trouble at all with him,male NT BHP..now i gotta wait for the female to arrive...Someone said the other day about their snakes,BHP in particular.They said because they produce so many that the hatchies wouldnt be anything special,i totally disagree...I didnt put the deposit in for 1-2 weeks so i gather i was on the bottom of the list,however i had a choice either NT or QLD for the same price and i chose a NT which is adorable....Cant wait to purchase more from them....MARK


----------



## Troyster (Oct 8, 2009)

I unfortunately was like a kid in a candy store and couldnt decide what i wanted most and ended up missing out.Hopefuly next year will be my year.


----------



## webcol (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a deposit on my tanami woma. I cant wait!


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 9, 2009)

Troyster said:


> I unfortunately was like a kid in a candy store and couldnt decide what i wanted most and ended up missing out.Hopefuly next year will be my year.


 Depending on what you want they still have some species available...Most of the common species they will have,others like Albino Darwins,Hets BHP there is a waiting list....


----------



## jessb (Oct 9, 2009)

I just put down a deposit on a male Broome Stimmie as a mate for my female! Can't wait!


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 9, 2009)

I was looking at getting another pair of roughies but considering the price of the offer, I might wait till later on in the season.


----------



## adelherper (Oct 9, 2009)

i got tanami 2 years ago and he is great best handler he kinda looks like he is smiling all the time (has anyone else noticed that bout womas) he even turns his head on side and rubs up against me. i really wanna get more but i got 12 and with baby on way bit had to look after any more well for now anyway. i am getting a death adder tomorra tho haha


----------



## moreliainsanity (Oct 9, 2009)

Snake Ranch 20/20 is always a great Value and they are very good to deal with, No hassle and if there's a slight problem they will deal with it straight away, they take pride on what they do and very competetive for sure I'm one happy customer and will be back for more.


----------



## gman78 (Oct 9, 2009)

It doesn't seem to be going as well as last year. Only BHP, Albino and one or two others sold out.
I don't think everyone is that keen seeing how you can't pick your hatchie or view parents.


----------



## zulu (Oct 9, 2009)

*re Snake*

As long as they dont run out of those WA womas,stuff the rest,tuff tittys,zulu want them,zulu be happy with them,if there is Tsunami,earth quake,or flood or famine,john weigal or marilyn must rescue eggs,sit on them if necessary to hatch them for him.


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 10, 2009)

hi all, 
i orderd a hatchling pair of olives, i cant wait till they arrive, 
they are cheap as chips sompared to sxr and pilbara, 
excellent deal


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

I know, the Bhp prices are amazing aren't they? It's like flashing a shiny object at a child.


----------



## zulu (Oct 10, 2009)

*re Snake Ranch*

This woma on the SR site has the big S branded on it


----------



## Kyro (Oct 10, 2009)

Ha ha that's funny,they should hang on to that one


----------



## No-two (Oct 10, 2009)

zulu said:


> This woma on the SR site has the big S branded on it


 
I think it's daddy has 'SR'


----------



## TommyG (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anyone know how much the Snake Ranch charge for shipping to Melbourne? I'm looking to get a Stimsons Python and they look like a great place to start.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

tommy ring and ask thats what i did


----------



## TommyG (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Tara, I'm am feeling a little bit lazy lol. If your not careful, I'll be asking for the phone number.  j/k.


----------



## TommyG (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I've ordered my new Stimmie from the Snake Ranch. Can't wait till it arrives.


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

I ordered a pair of Macs/ A pair of Stimmies and a female Darwin for my new male...Dicky (Brett) is making up some of the enclosures...now to sell some guitars to pay for them all or it will be the divorce courts for me LOL.


----------



## BOOTSTRAP (Oct 19, 2009)

TommyG said:


> Well, I've ordered my new Stimmie from the Snake Ranch. Can't wait till it arrives.



im a tad lazy too
how much was the shipping to melbourne?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 19, 2009)

TommyG said:


> Well, I've ordered my new Stimmie from the Snake Ranch. Can't wait till it arrives.



TommyG,
let us know how long it takes
cheers


----------



## Lozza (Oct 19, 2009)

zulu said:


> As long as they dont run out of those WA womas,stuff the rest,tuff tittys,zulu want them,zulu be happy with them,if there is Tsunami,earth quake,or flood or famine,john weigal or marilyn must rescue eggs,sit on them if necessary to hatch them for him.



LOL zulu you crack me up :lol: 
They are well worth it though - I got a pair last season


----------



## zulu (Oct 19, 2009)

*re Snake*



lozza said:


> LOL zulu you crack me up :lol:
> They are well worth it though - I got a pair last season



Yeh ime a real card LOL ( dropkick,ime all ive got,i pull mean faces at meself in the mirror to make me go away but ime still here :lol:
Yeh lozz i looked at your sandfires on a google search which sent me to here,they are really good looking womas for sure


----------



## TommyG (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2415&pictureid=22754  


BOOTSTRAP said:


> im a tad lazy too
> how much was the shipping to melbourne?[/QUhttp://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2415&pictureid=22754 OTE]
> 
> The shipping to Melbourne for my new Stimmie is $60.
> ...


----------



## jessb (Dec 21, 2009)

My Stimmie is arriving tomorrow!!!


----------



## webcol (Dec 21, 2009)

Why are some people getting pictures, and even snakes already? I paid for a snake 1 week after they went up, and i havent even got a picture yet..


----------



## chondrogreen (Dec 21, 2009)

webcol said:


> Why are some people getting pictures, and even snakes already? I paid for a snake 1 week after they went up, and i havent even got a picture yet..


 
I ordered the day they advertised lol.
No pics yet, but I reckon they should be through very soon (BHP btw)


----------



## TommyG (Dec 21, 2009)

jessb said:


> My Stimmie is arriving tomorrow!!!


 
I'm extremely jealous Jess. Mine only hatched on 26 November and hasn't had 3 feeds yet so a little while longer.

Jess, what locale of stimmie did you get? Any pics??


----------



## TommyG (Dec 21, 2009)

webcol said:


> Why are some people getting pictures, and even snakes already? I paid for a snake 1 week after they went up, and i havent even got a picture yet..


 
I guess it depends on when the eggs hatch. As Jess said, theirs arrives tomorrow, I only got the pics through for mine last week and probably won't get the Stimmie till mid January.

I must say though in my experience with Snake Ranch they are a classy operation. I have had nothing but helpfulness with them. Even trying to get the colours I am after.


----------



## billiemay (Dec 21, 2009)

I get my wa womas on the 7th. Building a hatchy enclosure for them atm. getting so excited! Those stimmis are really nice


----------



## beatlloydy (Dec 21, 2009)

Getting a pair of Blonde Macs and Female Darwinseither Tomorrow or Thursday...I think it was free delivery to Australian Air express in Sydney and if required further courier would cost...driving out to pick them up as soon as the call or email comes through.

Then prob in Jan for the Stimmies...and on waiting list for Womas.

Got the click clacks setup...was doing a trial run and have ironed out a few bugs...good idea to do so before the snakes arrive. 

I am running 1 x 45 Watt heatcord on a habistat thermostat which is taking a reading from one click clack. To try and make all of them similar temps I have used exactly the same interior consisting of water bowl, tile, carpet strip and hide as well as 1 dowell perch. However, the temps vary by as much as 2 degrees...not sure if this is the thermometers or the differences in heating in the cord.

Pics attached


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Dec 21, 2009)

how come it doesnt show the prices of the bhp's?, anyone no the actual prices of them?


----------



## beatlloydy (Dec 21, 2009)

It shows the regular prices of the BHP's...why it doesnt show the 20% discounted price is that I believe they have pre sold up to xx% of their expected hatchlings. I am not 100% sure what xx% is but it is not a 100% pre sell. 

They do this as there are chances that some may not hatch or be difficult feeders etc. If you wanted BHP's this year off Snakeranch you would have to fill out the waiting list and there is no guarantees at this late stage.

I am on the waiting list for Womas..so it is a wait and see game for the next month or so.


----------



## billiemay (Dec 21, 2009)

r3ptile.boy said:


> how come it doesnt show the prices of the bhp's?, anyone no the actual prices of them?



The NT are 450 male, 550 female or 950 for a pair and the Qld are 400 male 500 female and 850 for a pair. You have to sign up to see prices and the 20% discount went pretty much straight away for the BHP's


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Dec 21, 2009)

oh orite no worries, thankss guys, mineswell not worry about them then.


----------



## jessb (Dec 22, 2009)

webcol said:


> Why are some people getting pictures, and even snakes already? I paid for a snake 1 week after they went up, and i havent even got a picture yet..


 
depends what you ordered - the male Broome Stimmies hatched in the early clutches so I got the call early! I only had a couple to choose from, but I am really happy with the boy I'm getting! I'll post pics tonight!


----------



## wokka (Dec 22, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> I am running 1 x 45 Watt heatcord on a habistat thermostat which is taking a reading from one click clack. To try and make all of them similar temps I have used exactly the same interior consisting of water bowl, tile, carpet strip and hide as well as 1 dowell perch. However, the temps vary by as much as 2 degrees...not sure if this is the thermometers or the differences in heating in the cord.
> 
> Pics attached



Swap over the thermometers and see if you get the same readings.


----------



## chondrogreen (Dec 22, 2009)

r3ptile.boy said:


> how come it doesnt show the prices of the bhp's?, anyone no the actual prices of them?


 
I got a 1.2.0 trio and it worked out to be $360ea ($1080 the lot)


----------

